# el número de mujeres ronda las 3.000/los 3000



## Cloe Garcia

¿el "los"/"las" se refiere a número o a mujeres?


El número de mujeres ronda las 3.000.

El número de mujeres ronda los 3.000.

¿Cuál es correcto?


----------



## ErOtto

La respuesta, aqui. (Véase apdo. 3)

Edit:
Una puntualización del DPD al respecto...



> *1.1.* Se escribirán preferentemente con letras:
> *a) *Los números que pueden expresarse en una sola palabra, esto es, del _cero_ al _veintinueve,_ las decenas (_treinta, cuarenta, _etc.) y las centenas (_cien, doscientos, _etc.): _Me he comprado cinco libros: tres ensayos y dos novelas; Este año tengo cincuenta alumnos en clase; A la boda acudieron trescientos invitados._
> *b) *Los números redondos que pueden expresarse en dos palabras (_trescientos mil, dos millones, _etc.): _Acudieron cien mil personas a la manifestación; Ganó tres millones en un concurso._
> _..._


 
Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Cloe Garcia

ErOtto said:


> La respuesta, aqui. (Véase apdo. 3)
> 
> Edit:
> Una puntualización del DPD al respecto...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto




Gracias, ErOtto, pero te juro que sigo sin entenderlo. ¿Entonces es las o los, porque en el punto que pones yo no lo entiendo?.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Cloe Garcia said:


> ¿el "los"/"las" se refiere a número o a mujeres?
> 
> 
> El número de mujeres ronda las 3.000.
> 
> El número de mujeres ronda los 3.000.
> 
> ¿Cuál es correcto?



Para mí son ganas de complicarse la vida. ¿ Qué quieres expresar ?
Hay tres mil mujeres.
Alrededor de tres mil mujeres.

Si dices que 'un número ronda', cosa que parece bastante difícil de comprender, en el sentido de acercarse o estar próximo a otro número, la frase sería: " el número de mujeres ronda *el* tres mil ". (creo yo  )

saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Cloe Garcia said:


> Gracias, ErOtto, pero te juro que sigo sin entenderlo...


 
Vamos por pasos.

El DPD dice:



> ...El género del numeral lo determina el sustantivo al que se refiere: _De las trescientas páginas que tiene el libro, me he leído cuarenta y una..._


 
¿A quién o qué hace referencia _tres mil_, a número o a mujeres?

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Cosas facilitas:
Sí, tal vez sea una forma complicada de decirlo, no? pero se dice, ¿verdad?. Y me gustaría saber si es las o los. y aunque lo soy, no quiero parecer cabezota.


----------



## ErOtto

las cosas facilitas said:


> Para mí son ganas de complicarse la vida.  ¿ Qué quieres expresar ?
> Hay tres mil mujeres.  Si hablamos de rondar, no puede haber tres mil. Aunque sé que lo sabes, tenía que decirlo.
> Alrededor de tres mil mujeres. Va a ser que sí.


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## Cloe Garcia

ErOtto said:


> Vamos por pasos.
> 
> El DPD dice:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A quién o qué hace referencia _tres mil_, a número o a mujeres?
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto



Okey. entonces es "las 3.000". Gracias, Erotto. Uuuf, siento que me haya costado tanto.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Cloe Garcia said:


> Sí, tal vez sea una forma complicada de decirlo, no? pero se dice, ¿verdad?. Y me gustaría saber si es las o los. y aunque lo soy, no quiero parecer cabezota.



*las*, ya que son mujeres.
Pero que _algo_ se diga no significa que sea correcto.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

las cosas facilitas said:


> *las*, ya que son mujeres.
> Pero que _algo_ se diga no significa que sea correcto.



Vaya! ¿Entonces no es correcto?  ¿No se dice "el número ronda"?


----------



## ErOtto

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pero que _algo_ se diga no significa que sea correcto.


 
Correcto. 



Cloe Garcia said:


> Vaya! ¿Entonces no es correcto?  ¿No se dice "el número ronda"?


 
Se dice. Pero si buscas rondar en el DRAE dudo que encuentres una acepción que haga referencia al significado que le das.
A no ser, claro, que estés diciendo que el número da vueltas alrededor de las mujeres. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Pues mira lo que te digo, ahí creo que a la RAE se le ha escapado ese significado porque también se utiliza mucho la cantidad ronda. O sea que la cantidad da vueltas alrededor de euros, por ejemplo, o dólares. 

No sé, yo creo que si algo está muy extendido pues debe recogerse en el diccionario, no? Tú no crees que está tan extendido que merece ser considerado? o se trata a lo mejor de un regionalismo?


----------



## Escalador

Cloe Garcia said:


> ¿el "los"/"las" se refiere a número o a mujeres?
> 
> 
> El número de mujeres ronda las 3.000.
> 
> El número de mujeres ronda los 3.000.
> 
> ¿Cuál es correcto?



Pues para mí el más correcto es:

El número de mujeres ronda los 3,000. 

Aunque preferiría:
Hay aproximadamte tres mil mujeres.
Hay alrededor de tres mil mujeres.
Hay más o menos tres mil mujeres.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Escalador said:


> Pues para mí el más correcto es:
> 
> El número de mujeres ronda los 3,000.



Me pego un tiro.


----------



## Camilo1964

Cloe:

Para mí la concordancia es con _mujeres_ y por eso me inclino por _las 3.000_.

En el título que das al hilo colocas la alternativa 3.000 o 3000. Hasta donde sé debería usarse el punto o coma separador de millares. Sin punto o coma se trataría del año 3000, dado que las fechas son las que no llevan ese separador.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Pinairun

> Ortografía de los números escritos con cifras.
> *a) *Al escribir números de más de cuatro cifras, se agruparán estas de tres en tres, empezando por la derecha, y separando los grupos por espacios en blanco: _8 327 451_ (y no por puntos o comas, como, dependiendo de las zonas, se hacía hasta ahora: _8.327.451; __8,327,451_). *Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación:* *2458 *(no _2 458_). En ningún caso deben repartirse en líneas diferentes las cifras que componen un número: 8 327 / 451.


 
No se trata del año 2458, sino del número 2458.



> Se escribirán preferentemente con *letras*:
> *b)*Los números redondos que pueden expresarse en *dos palabras* (_trescientos mil, dos millones, _etc.): _Acudieron cien mil personas a la manifestación; Ganó tres millones en un concurso_


 
"El número de mujeres se acerca a tres mil".


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Camilo1964 said:


> Cloe:
> 
> Para mí la concordancia es con _mujeres_ y por eso me inclino por _las 3.000_.
> 
> En el título que das al hilo colocas la alternativa 3.000 o 3000. Hasta donde sé debería usarse el punto o coma separador de millares. Sin punto o coma se trataría del año 3000, dado que las fechas son las que no llevan ese separador.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo



Me equivoqué quise decir 3.000.



Pinairun said:


> No se trata del año 2458, sino del número 2458.
> 
> "El número de mujeres se acerca a tres mil".


No sé de dónde habrás sacado eso pero desde luego que no pienso escribir los números separados. Siempre con separación de puntos y comas como corresponde en los cálculos matemáticos (me pregunto que dirán los matemáticos a esta nueva norma -menudo disparate, dirán-. Y las fechas las escribiré sin punto.

Pinarun: yo solo quiero saber si son las o los tres mil.

Y ahora también me gustaría saber si rondar no puede decirse para alrededor de.


----------



## Camilo1964

Pina, como siempre, uno aprende de ti. Gracias por el enlace.

Ahora, como dirían en la época de la colonia en mi país respecto de las órdenes de los reyes, se acatan pero no se cumplen. 

Mi edad y mi vista me impedirían entender un conjunto de dígitos separados con espacios, en vez de puntos o comas en grupos de tres, así que con el debido respeto a la RAE seguiré escribiendo los números a la manera antigua, es decir, incorrectamente con mis puntos y mis comas.

Me disculpo con Cloe por darle una información equivocada.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Camilo1964 said:


> Me disculpo con Cloe por darle una información equivocada.



Para mí no ha sido equivocada  Muchas gracias Camilo.


----------



## Jellby

Camilo1964 said:


> En el título que das al hilo colocas la alternativa 3.000 o 3000. Hasta donde sé debería usarse el punto o coma separador de millares. Sin punto o coma se trataría del año 3000, dado que las fechas son las que no llevan ese separador.



Realmente la recomendación internacional es usar un espacio fino, ni punto ni coma, y generalmente se omite cuando sólo hay cuatro cifras.



Cloe Garcia said:


> me pregunto que dirán los matemáticos a esta nueva norma -menudo disparate, dirán-



Los matemáticos usan muy pocos números, y generalmente pequeños. Los físicos, químicos, ingenieros, etc. usan muchos más numeros, con muchas cifras a veces, y hace ya bastante tiempo que vienen escribiéndolos así (separándolos en grupos de tres con espacios finos), como aquí.


----------



## ErOtto

Jellby said:


> Realmente la recomendación internacional es usar un espacio fino, ni punto ni coma, y generalmente se omite cuando sólo hay cuatro cifras.


 
Sí, sí, todo muy bonito, pero mojate , ¿los números rondan o no rondan? ¿rondan a las mujeres? ¿se dice los o las? 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Lexinauta

Para mí, el que ronda los tres mil es el número, no las mujeres:

'El número ronda los tres mil.'
'El número de mujeres ronda los tres mil.'


----------



## ultravioleta

Para mi está muy claro:

Si la oración empieza con un sujeto (*El número *de lo que sea) estás hablando de eso, del número, entonces, ronda *los* 3.000.

Y a escalador: en español el número *tres mil *se escribe con un punto, no con una coma, ya que como lo pusiste dice solo *tres*.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## lady jekyll

Interesante hilo. Ahora la duda es: ¿puede rondar un número o una cantidad?


----------



## ultravioleta

Buena pregunta Lady. La RAE dice en la tercera definición para rondar:

*3.     * tr. coloq. Amagar, empezar a sentir algo. _Rondar el sueño, la enfermedad.

_En sentido coloquial podemos decir que el número amaga los 3000

Y para amagar [RAE: (Quizá del gót. _af-maga_, desamparar, y este der. de _magan_, *tener fuerza*).]dice en la quinta definición:

*5.     * tr. Mostrar intención o disposición de hacer algo próxima o inmediatamente.

Obviamente esto es muy coloquial: El número de mujeres amaga, tiene la fuerza, tiene la intención, la disposición de llegar a los 3000  pero no llega... a los 3000.   (dónde estarán las mujeres?)


----------



## Lexinauta

Yo creo que se puede decir que un número 'ronda', a pesar de que el DRAE no contemple esa acepción. 
Es interesante notar que podemos decir que un número 'está alrededor de' y, sin embargo, no significa que esté circundando a esa otra cantidad.
Así como tampoco (en el ejemplo de más abajo) podemos pensar que estaremos dando vueltas en torno del propio día 20.

*rondar.*
*1.* tr. Dar vueltas alrededor de algo. _La mariposa ronda la luz._

*alrededor de.*
*1.* loc. adv. Aproximadamente, poco más o menos. _Alrededor de 200 pesetas_. _Alrededor de 8000 espectadores_.
*2.* loc. prepos. Rodeando, en círculo, en torno a algo. _Alrededor del mundo._
*3.* loc. prepos. Poco antes o después de. _Llegaremos alrededor del día 20_.


----------



## Masuas

Yo diría...._*ronda por los tres mil.   *_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ErOtto said:


> Sí, sí, todo muy bonito, pero mojate , ¿los números rondan o no rondan? ¿rondan a las mujeres? ¿se dice los o las?
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Buenísimo. 

Por cierto, si el número tres mil es singular ¿por qué usais 'los' ?
Yo diría 'el tres mil '

Si decís '....ronda los tres mil ', ¿tres mil qué?


----------



## WTF

Cloe Garcia said:


> No sé de dónde habrás sacado eso pero desde luego que no pienso escribir los números separados. Siempre con separación de puntos y comas como corresponde en los cálculos matemáticos (me pregunto que dirán los matemáticos a esta nueva norma


Con respecto a los números, el Sistema Internacional de Unidades dice que las cifras se separan con espacios cada grupo de tres y con coma o punto cuando es decimal. Ver la pág. de la Oficina Internacional de Pesos y Medidas (en inglés): http://www.bipm.org/en/si/si_brochure/chapter5/5-3-2.html#5-3-4
La regla figura desde 1948. Siempre he usado esta notación (no soy matemático pero es la que me enseñaron) aunque veo usar diferentes notaciones con cierta frecuencia, lo que resulta confuso. De todas formas lo que me gusta de algunas no oficiales es el uso de la comilla para separar millones, facilita la vista.
No hay problema con los cálculos matemáticos, quedan intactos:
Es 3000 en Matemática y tres mil en Lenguaje. Ejemplo:
Calculas con 3000: 3000 + 234 - 45,7. 
Escribes con tres mil: En un documento, trabajo, etc. (que sea texto).

Sobre la pregunta, YO CREO que hay dos posibilidades:
- Si se refiere al número sería: El número de mujeres ronda el tres mil. 
- Si se refiere a las mujeres sería: El número de mujeres ronda las tres mil. 

No hay varios "tres mil", sino un sólo "tres mil" (o sea "el"), si asumes el plural (-s) automáticamente ya estás asumiendo el género femenino porque a "tres mil" el único que le da el "la" y "-s" es "mujeres". "Tres mil" en sí no es plural ni femenino:
- Ronda el tres mil el número de mujeres. 
- El número ronda las tres mil mujeres.
Para que sea posible la opción “los” sería “el número de mujeres ronda los tres miles”, pero no tiene mucho sentido (no hay varios tres miles en esta oración). Se parece al tema de “los años veinte”: 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=d%C3%A9cada
Ahí hay una consideración especial (“los años veintes” está mal escrito), siguiendo eso sería "el número de mujeres ronda los tres mil" pero no he leído que la RAE diga lo mismo para todos los casos, sólo para “los años”.


----------



## Masuas

Creo que las cosas facilitas han metido el dedo en la llaga!  tres mil qué?
Es de mi opinión que LOS  representa el *número* de personas, tres mil personas, hombres o mujeres, asumiendo el género de número, que es masculino.
Ronda por (alrededor de el número 3000, que es plural, porque no es UNA persona sino tres mil) los tres mil.
Por lo menos así lo veo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ultravioleta said:


> Para mi está muy claro:
> 
> Si la oración empieza con un sujeto (*El número *de lo que sea) estás hablando de eso, del número, entonces, ronda *los* 3.000.
> 
> Y a escalador: en español el número *tres mil *se escribe con un punto, no con una coma, ya que como lo pusiste dice solo *tres*.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
En algunos países (México, por lo menos), se usa la coma para separar miles y el punto para los decimales, caso que además está aceptado por la RAE:

*5.2.* Aunque todavía es práctica común en los números escritos con cifras separar los millares, millones, etc., mediante un punto (*o una coma, en los países en que se emplea el punto para separar la parte entera de la decimal*), la norma internacional establece que se prescinda de él. Para facilitar la lectura de estos números, cuando constan de más de cuatro cifras se recomienda separar estas mediante espacios por grupos de tres, contando de derecha a izquierda: _52 345, 6 462 749. _Esta recomendación no debe aplicarse en documentos contables ni en ningún tipo de escrito en que la separación arriesgue la seguridad. No se utiliza nunca esta separación, ni tampoco el punto (→ 5.1), en la expresión numérica de los años, en la numeración de páginas, portales de vías urbanas y códigos postales, ni en los números de artículos, decretos o leyes.

Al buscar "ronda los" en el CREA aparecen varios casos; algunos ejemplos:

La facturación anual ronda los 6,5 millones de euros, pero...
Un presupuesto que ronda los 1.000 millones de los cuales...
...la respuesta da un número que ronda los 200 millones de pesetas.
...ya que su media diaria ronda los 3.000 títulos.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias Toño por tu aporte, no sabía que en México usaban la coma para los miles, como en el resto de Norteamérica. Creí que usaban el sistema de separación con puntos. En el caso de 6,5 millones de Euros, es diferente, y creo que estás en eso de acuerdo, ya que estas usando el sistema decimal.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esos ejemplos eran para ilustrar "ronda los"; en México usamos el sistema decimal, pero separamos los miles con comas y los decimales con punto. De hecho, decimos tres punto tres, no tres coma tres (3.3).


----------



## ErOtto

Masuas said:


> Creo que las cosas facilitas han metido el dedo en la llaga! tres mil qué?
> Es de mi opinión que LOS representa el *número* de personas, tres mil personas, hombres o mujeres, asumiendo el género de número, que es masculino.
> Ronda por (alrededor de el número 3000, que es plural, porque no es UNA persona sino tres mil) los tres mil.
> Por lo menos así lo veo.


 
No, no representa al número de personas, representa al número de mujeres. 
*El* número tres mil no es plural, en *un* número, aunque represente a una cantidad plural.

En los ejemplos que ha puesto Toño está claro el porqué del masculino. En los tres primeros son *los millones* y en el último *los títulos*.

Usando tu propio ejemplo con personas, diríamos *ronda las tres mil personas*, por lo que en el caso que nos ocupa también sería *las*.

La complicación, desde mi punto de vista, viene dada por el hecho de que *mujeres* no va pospuesta, sino antepuesta y "deja en el aire" si tres mil hace referencia al número o a las mujeres. 

Pienso que como esa duda la tiene (tenemos, que no me excluyo ) cualquiera a la hora de expresar la frase sin pararse a pensar en la referencia, suena "más natural" referenciarlo con mujeres, en cuyo caso debería ser *las*.

Pero, si la referencia es a número, debería ser *el*. Como esto no "suena natural", lo sustituimos (inconscientemente) por *los*. Ahora, ¿es correcto? Pues no lo sé, porque sé de gramática lo mismo que de física cuántica. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Muy buena explicación ErOtto.

Y como siempre, Pinarun, me convenció con su "el número de mujeres se acerca a tres mil".


----------



## Cloe Garcia

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pinarun me convenció con su "el número de mujeres se acerca a tres mil".



Tal vez pero nada tiene que ver se acerca con ronda. se acerca es que no llega y ronda significa que puede estar por debajo o por encima de los tres mil, aunque sea por muy poquito.


----------



## El peruano

Señores, analisando muy pero muy bien las dos oraciones :

*el número de mujeres ronda las 3.000/los 3000* 

Al decir 3000 estamos hablando de los números, por lo tanto es masculino, pero la oración habla de mujeres, y en realidad confunde un poco, pero el núcleo del sujeto es "el *número* de mujeres", por lo tanto la oración habla de la cantidad de personas del género femenino, pero como habla de un número este se expresa usando el género masculino.
Pues se dice :

El 1 (haciendo referencia directa al número y a un sustantivo de género masculino)
La 1 (hace referencia solo a un sustantivo de género femenino)

Amigos pára que después no me digan que estoy hablando piedras repito que LA PALABRA "NÚMERO" ES DE GÉNERO MASCULINO".

************EL NÚMERO DE MUJERES RONDA LOS 3000.*************

saludos


----------



## ultravioleta

...anali*z*ando...


----------



## Pinairun

Dos ejemplos de construcciones idénticas recogidas en el CREA.

Oficialmente, la peste ha causado 54 muertos, aunque fuentes oficiosas estiman que *el número de víctimas ronda las 300*. (La vanguardia, Barcelona, 30/09/1994)

Un total de 600 personas mayores de 65 años se encuentran en lista de espera para optar a una plaza en una residencia pública de la tercera edad cuando en la capital y la provincia *el número de plazas públicas y privadas ronda las 4.200.* (El Norte de Castilla, Valladolid, 06/05/1999)

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

las cosas facilitas said:


> Muy buena explicación ErOtto. Gracias.


 


Cloe Garcia said:


> Tal vez pero nada tiene que ver se acerca con ronda. se acerca es que no llega y ronda significa que puede estar por debajo o por encima de los tres mil, aunque sea por muy poquito.
> Cuando alguien tiene razón, hay que dársela. Muy bien, Cloe.


 


El peruano said:


> Amigos pára que después no me digan que estoy hablando piedras repito que LA PALABRA "NÚMERO" ES DE GÉNERO MASCULINO".
> 
> ************EL NÚMERO DE MUJERES RONDA LOS 3000.*************
> 
> Estupendísimo análisis. Ya nos ha quedado claro que *número* es masculino.
> Ahora ya solo falta que nos pongamos de acuerdo en lo de la concordandia en género y número.


 


Pinairun said:


> Dos ejemplos de construcciones idénticas recogidas en el CREA.
> Sabía yo que no nos ibas a fallar.
> Muy buenos ejemplos.


 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Cloe Garcia

La verdad es que jamás pense que mi pregunta se iba liar tanto y tanto. ejjeje. Y eso que mi pregunta me parecía más burra que tonta, y que iba a tener una respuesta simple. 
En fin, me he divertido un montón. Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Lexinauta

Pinairun said:


> Dos ejemplos de construcciones idénticas recogidas en el CREA.
> 
> ...el número de víctimas *ronda* las 300. (La vanguardia, Barcelona, 30/09/1994)
> 
> ...el número de plazas públicas y privadas *ronda* las 4.200. (El Norte de Castilla, Valladolid, 06/05/1999)
> 
> Saludos


 
Hay algo que no me cierra...
De acuerdo con lo que encontraste, el CREA recoge el uso del verbo 'rondar' con un significado que no está entre las definiciones que da el DRAE.
¿Sabés vos como puede entenderse esto?
¿Faltará actualizar el Diccionario? Pero el primer ejemplo ya tiene quince años...


----------



## Pinairun

Lexinauta said:


> Hay algo que no me cierra...
> De acuerdo con lo que encontraste, el CREA recoge el uso del verbo 'rondar' con un significado que no está entre las definiciones que da el DRAE.
> ¿Sabés vos como puede entenderse esto?
> ¿Faltará actualizar el Diccionario? Pero el primer ejemplo ya tiene quince años...


 
Hace unos días encontré en el CREA un documento que contiene "camuflajear", que tampoco está en el Diccionario. No sé qué criterio siguen.

De todas formas, creo que el significado de "rondar" en este caso es el de la primera acepción: Dar vueltas alrededor de algo. Aunque sea en sentido figurado.

Al fin y al cabo tenemos en español expresiones como "girar alrededor de" o "girar en torno a" que utilizamos para referirnos a números:

En realidad, algunas de estas obras, si no todas, podrían encuadrarse en lo que dentro de los géneros literarios españoles se ha dado en llamar 'novela corta', que gira alrededor de las 125 páginas de un libro normal de unos 1500 caracteres por página. (El Diario Vasco, San Sebastián)

Londres ha anunciado la privatización del ente encargado de la inversión británica en estos países, que gira en torno a los 1,500 millones de libras anuales. En el futuro se quiere estimular la inversión privada en lugar de la pública y para ello es necesario un clima más receptivo.(ABC, Madrid)

Estos documentos también están en el CREA.


----------



## Lexinauta

Gracias, Pinairun.
Con mucha buena voluntad puedo llegar a aceptar que se trata de la primera acepción, en sentido figurado.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Que es el CREA? (no os sigo).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Cloe Garcia said:


> Que es el CREA? (no os sigo).


 
Banco de datos

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...5BFB05D63980C1257164003F02E5?OpenDocument&i=2


----------



## Cloe Garcia

las cosas facilitas said:


> Banco de datos
> 
> http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...5BFB05D63980C1257164003F02E5?OpenDocument&i=2



Gracias otra vez, cosas f.


----------



## ErOtto

Cloe Garcia said:


> ...y que iba a tener una respuesta simple.


 
¿En este foro? Ni lo sueñes... 
Verás...


¡Bueno! Entonces, ¿todos de acuerdo en que es "_el número de mujeres ronda *las *tres mil_"?

Saludos
Er


----------



## Ynez

A mí no me gusta, ErOtto.

Pero mi problema es que "ronda las 300 (víctimas)" sí me resulta normal, pero no "ronda las 3000 (mujeres)", y creo que he descubierto por qué: "rondar" también se utiliza con un sentido algo parecido a "galantear", "ir detrás de", por eso con mujeres y en femenino la frase queda muy de andar por casa.

Mejor que lo diga de otra manera y ya está, ¿no?


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Ynez said:


> A mí no me gusta, ErOtto.
> 
> Pero mi problema es que "ronda las 300 (víctimas)" sí me resulta normal, pero no "ronda las 3000 (mujeres)", y creo que he descubierto por qué: "rondar" también se utiliza con un sentido algo parecido a "galantear", "ir detrás de", por eso con mujeres y en femenino la frase queda muy de andar por casa.
> 
> Mejor que lo diga de otra manera y ya está, ¿no?


 
Vale, tú dirás. Cámbiame la frase pero yo no veo que parezca que el número galante a las mujeres. Vamos, hay que tener el sexo muy subidoen la cabeza. (y no m refiero a ti, sino al que pueda pensarlo).


----------



## Ynez

Cloe, lo que está claro es que a muchos de los que hemos leído el hilo no nos suena bien con "las". Llámalo "sexo en la cabeza" o como quieras, pero algo dentro de nosotros nos dice que eso suena muy muy raro.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Ynez said:


> Cloe, lo que está claro es que a muchos de los que hemos leído el hilo no nos suena bien con "las". Llámalo "sexo en la cabeza" o como quieras, pero algo dentro de nosotros nos dice que eso suena muy muy raro.


 Vale, lo siento. Lo cambio. Puedes darme otra alternativa? Mejor: en número de mujeres es de unas tres mil?


----------



## Ynez

_El número de mujeres es aproximadamente tres mil.
El número de mujeres es tres mil, aproximadamente._

No me parecen muy bonitas, pero tampoco creo que vayan contra la gramática, ni que resulten chocantes.


Creo que para avanzar en este tema ya solo nos faltaría un poco de contexto. Yo ya estoy bloqueada con _el número de mujeres_.


----------



## ErOtto

¿Qué te parece esta opción?:

El número de mujeres está/se encuentra sobre tres mil.



> *sobre**1**.*
> (Del lat. _super_).
> 
> *4. *prep. U. para indicar aproximación en una cantidad o un número. _Tengo sobre mil pesetas._ _Vendré sobre las once._


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Ynez said:


> _El número de mujeres es aproximadamente tres mil.
> El número de mujeres es tres mil, aproximadamente._





ErOtto said:


> El número de mujeres está/se encuentra sobre tres mil.



Pues sí, son más bonitas que la mía. Tendré que pensarme con cual de las tres me quedo. Ynez, me gusta mas tu primera que la segunda, y Er me gusta más la de "está sobre" que "se encuentra sobre".
Así que decidiré una de estas dos. Me gustan igual.
_El número de mujeres es aproximadamente tres mil.
El número de mujeres está sobre tres mil._

Ya que hemos mareado taaaaaaaanto la perdiz en este hilo. Si alguien quiere aconsejarme cual es más bonita, será la ganadora. jejeje. (Menudo cachondeo padre )


----------



## Alma Shofner

Para mí, suena "normal" de las dos formas:
El número de mujeres ronda los tres mil. (anda alrededor de los tres mil)
El número de mujeres ronda las tres mil. (anda alrededor de las tres mil)
Si lo pienso o digo en singular, porque el número es singular, suena muy raro.
Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Cloe, te propongo, para zanjar la cuestión, una forma diferente:
*'El número de mujeres ronda los tres millares.'*
De esta forma se mantiene mucho más tu frase original y no hay posibilidad de discusión: los 'millares' son siempre masculinos...


----------



## Miquel Àngel

La propuesta de Lexinauta también es estupenda, no hay nada como la riqueza del lenguaje.

Igualmente a mí me suena perfecto _El número de mujeres ronda *las* tres mil_. En Google salen miles de resultados utilizando esta construcción.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Lexinauta said:


> *'El número de mujeres ronda los tres millares.'* *Uau! *





Miquel Àngel said:


> Igualmente a mí me suena perfecto _El número de mujeres ronda *las* tres mil_.


gracias, Miguel Ángel, pero como veo que no todos están muy de acuerdo utilizare la de Lexinauta que queda superculto jejej


----------

